# Spicy Peanut Noodles



## riverli (Sep 13, 2006)

when i was a college student,i am poor ,but i have some happy memory and enjoying things. dandan mian is one cheap but delicious ones. it give me many good memory.









(Spicy Peanut Noodles)
Dandan are wooden buckets, one on each end of a pole
carried across the shoulders, from which vendors used to
sell this snack in the streets of Chengdu.
1/2 pound Chinese flat wheat noodles, or linguine
2 tablespoons tahini, or peanut butter
1 tablespoon ground Szechuan red peppercorn
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 teaspoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons Chinese or white vinegar
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon dark sesame oil
1 tablespoon crushed roasted peanuts
Boil the noodles. Meanwhile, combine the tahini, Szechuan
pepper, garlic, sugar, vinegar, soy sauce, and sesame oil. When the
noodles are done, drain and toss them with the tahini
mixture. Sprinkle the peanuts on top before serving.

now i have even find some packaged dandan spicy for lazy people just like me



http://t3.baidu.com/it/u=3810039935,3895724429&gp=1.jpg


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 13, 2006)

To this day I love greens sauteed in garlic, ginger, and hot chilis with a bit of broth served over steamed brown rice with soy sauce.  Simple, healthy, and so yummy.  Cabbage, bok choy, Chinese broccoli, etc


----------



## riverli (Sep 13, 2006)

it is delicous some time of simple.
but some time complex will be ok.whatever simple or complex.it have some attractivation will be ok.


       i have an  changeble mind.  lol.but i think loving wondful meal will be never changed


----------



## Dina (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh, I love this dish too.  I remember when my husband and I were in college with $20 a week to spare, we'd end up eating at a Chinese buffet place nearby and fill up on Spicy peanut noodles.  Sometimes I'd be so full to even make it to class, so I'd end up taking a nap instead.  Oops.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2006)

This is a favorite of ours too.  I make a different version of it.  I have saved your recipe and will try that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2006)

riverli said:
			
		

> when i was a college student,i am poor ,but i have some happy memory and enjoying things. dandan mian is one cheap but delicious ones. it give me many good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds wonderful!!!!  I have some buckwheat noodles that I will use with this - thanks for the recipe!!!!!!

gobo - do you like spicy foods?  If you take some olive oil (say 1 cup) and add about 2 TBS dried chili flakes - heat it, cool it, keep it in a jar.  Anytime you want to use it (it can be kept in your cabinets out of sunlight and heat) just shake it or stir it and use it on pasta.  You can add some shrimp, or scallops, or slices of London Broil or just top with some fresh Parmesan cheese.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 17, 2006)

3 cup chicken - authentic taiwanese dish 

1 or 2 chicken breast thats all in differnt pieces 
some corn starch
1/3 cup rice wine
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup soy sauce 
some thai basil 
if wanted chinese red chilli peppers  

ok so preparation - take the chicken pieces and massage them with only a little corn starch 
in a cup stir the sugar, soy sauce, and rice wine until everything is together

now cooking - take wok or w/e pan u have --> little oil --> add in chicken stir around on medium heat --> once chicken is almost done add in the cup of stirred mixture --> let it cook until it becomes like a saucish consistency {add red chilli if desired} --> add in thai basil and just stir around as soon as you turn off the heat.


----------



## gemgirlco.com (Sep 17, 2006)

Yum yum I can't wait to try these dishes.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

masteraznchefjr said:
			
		

> 3 cup chicken - authentic taiwanese dish
> 
> 1 or 2 chicken breast thats all in differnt pieces
> some corn starch
> ...


 Sounds so good - on the rice wine-is the a wine or rice wine vinegar ?  Sorry for dumb question- just not sure. Thanks!


----------



## riverli (Sep 21, 2006)

rice wine is one kind of wine made from rice.  some are sweet,the kind i love


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you very much !  Can we buy it here it the states ?


----------



## riverli (Sep 22, 2006)

i think you can buy them in local chinese supermarket ,is there a chinese supermarket in your place? maybe you can ask a chinese in your place where is a chinese supermarket?    lol

         if you really want some,maybe i can mail to you in the future


----------



## prada (Sep 22, 2006)

riverli said:
			
		

> when i was a college student,i am poor ,but i have some happy memory and enjoying things. dandan mian is one cheap but delicious ones. it give me many good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is my all time favorite.. never got the time to make it at home and can only eat it out. thanks for sharing


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you River Li.  I love these noodles.  There was a fantastic restaurant where I used to live that served these.  Their's were very very spicy and they garnished them with cucumber.  My oldest daughter would drive miles and miles just to come get them!  I'll have to send her your recipe!


----------



## riverli (Sep 27, 2006)

dear harbrwitch ,i have post some recipe already. the ordinary one will meet many failure to cook well too. .
  yes ,i will post more. just let us talk more


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 28, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> Thank you very much !  Can we buy it here it the states ?




Most larger grocery stores carry rice wine in the Asian aisle of the market.


----------



## toni1948 (Apr 17, 2007)

riverli said:
			
		

> when i was a college student,i am poor ,but i have some happy memory and enjoying things. dandan mian is one cheap but delicious ones. it give me many good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
     I can't wait to try these noodles.  Thank you for posting it.


                                       Toni


----------

